# MCJTC Accident Recon????



## Rabbit (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm looking for any place other than the typical MPTC for a schedule that can get me accident recon. any ideas????


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

MCJTC recon has been contracted out a special private security unit code-named "futuretrooper". Meet him at the local courthouse for more information.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Here is a good place to start. My partner teaches for this company, and I went to a week long LTI/Cadzone mapping school held out in Dennis by SRR. I liked it, it makes me $ on the big clock as well nowadays.

http://www.srrtraining.com/courses.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

If you're up for a roadtrip;

http://www.iptm.org/


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Did someone say road trip.....


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

The MSP just ran the full course (Basic, Advanced & Recon) in February and October this year, by IPTM. 

I know there are others but the IPTM program is a nationally recognized program. I know a few who have gone elsewhere then werent as well prepared for their ACTAR exams. Some took the IPTM but never used it and its something you definitely use or lose.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

IPTM and SRR are great, i took classes with both of them. Like USMCTPR said, use it or lose it, very quickly.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

IPTM has a Dec. class scheduled in New Braintree. Just check the site for specifics.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I've taken classes with both SRR and IPTM, and they both are great. My agency actually uses IPTM for some of it's training when we don't have enough students to run a full class ourselves.


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

Are there any other companies that do local trainings?


----------

